# Pygmy owners, share your pictures of your goaties here :)



## bbpygmy

I'll start, here's my little sweetheart Rollie Pollie Pygmies Rival (registration pending)


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## bbpygmy

No other Pygmy owners have pictures they would like to share??


----------



## janecb

My wether, Maury (look at those *beautiful* ears!) my wether Toby and his sister Sassy when they were (much) younger, and a baby doe named Sapphire who has gone to live with her new family in Yosemite


----------



## bbpygmy

Aww so cute ️


----------



## janecb

Back to the day they were born... they were tiny little things. Toby was maybe 1.8 lbs, Sassy was 1.5. Their dam is bred again and due any day


----------



## bbpygmy

janecb said:


> Back to the day they were born... they were tiny little things. Toby was maybe 1.8 lbs, Sassy was 1.5. Their dam is bred again and due any day


Wow, that is tiny... Good luck!


----------



## janecb

She hasn't had all boys yet, so maybe this'll be the time. She's had twin girls twice, and a boy and a girl once. 

Some angry stanchion faces while being groomed...


----------



## bbpygmy

Yep, they can't believe that your doing that to them!


----------



## janecb

They look very offended. The doe in the second picture's eyes are popping out so much they look like they may fall out of her head... They're both brood does, so they harbor an especial hatred for the stanchion, as they aren't (as) used to clippers or being on leashes. 

The 'more chips please, mom!' face from the pregnant girls. I'm not entirely sure how Ruby got onto the stump, as she's enormous... but I guess anything for tortilla chips.


----------



## bbpygmy

Their faces are priceless  my goats like animal crackers... I've never heard of anyone using tortilla chips, I'll have to try that sometime


----------



## janecb

I've never heard of anyone using animal crackers... everyone around here treats with tortilla chips. I taught my showmanship wether party tricks using them  I'll try animal crackers at the next show! I tried molasses and oat cookies, but none of my goats touched them (they don't like change.)


----------



## janecb

Mark then and now; he's really grown! He still tries to sit on my lap, and is constantly covered in food. When I think 'pygmy goat', I think about him. He was supposed to be a buck, but I wethered him so I could cuddle with him every day


----------



## alikat72

I don't have registered goats. I bought my first goats as pygmies, but I doubt they are full pygmy and possibly not much pygmy at all. I do love the little brats  Here are a few pics.
First is Lili, then her sister Ruby and the third triplet is Luci. Then Mocha, her daughter Eve and one of them together. Then my buck Chewy when he first came here and another of him a couple months later.

ETA: Chewy isn't the father of any of these girls.


----------



## bbpygmy

janecb said:


> I've never heard of anyone using animal crackers... everyone around here treats with tortilla chips. I taught my showmanship wether party tricks using them  I'll try animal crackers at the next show! I tried molasses and oat cookies, but none of my goats touched them (they don't like change.)


Everyone around here uses animal crackers


----------



## bbpygmy

alikat72 said:


> I don't have registered goats. I bought my first goats as pygmies, but I doubt they are full pygmy and possibly not much pygmy at all. I do love the little brats  Here are a few pics.
> First is Lili, then her sister Ruby and the third triplet is Luci. Then Mocha, her daughter Eve and one of them together. Then my buck Chewy when he first came here and another of him a couple months later.
> 
> ETA: Chewy isn't the father of any of these girls.


Only one of those are Pygmy, but they're cute ️


----------



## janecb

bbpygmy said:


> Only one of those are Pygmy, but they're cute ️


Agree to disagree? Two look like caramels with brown points, and most/all have some aspect of pygmy. They're probably not full pygmy, but they're super adorable and fun!

The mamma and baby are my favorite


----------



## bbpygmy

janecb said:


> Agree to disagree? Two look like caramels with brown points, and most/all have some aspect of pygmy. They're probably not full pygmy, but they're super adorable and fun!
> 
> The mamma and baby are my favorite


The one with the dorsal stripe looks like maybe a Chamoisee Nigerian. They may be partial pygmies, but the only one with the "correct" markings is the agouti.


----------



## bbpygmy

I see way more nigerian than Pygmy in all those expect the agouti. I can't see the mama and baby very well, but it looks like they may have some caramel markings, so maybe a little Pygmy in there.


----------



## alikat72

The agouti is the black with white/grey markings?

I don't plan to ever do show goats, but I will try to improve my herd as time goes on. I want to have happy, healthy goats no matter what breed or cross they are 

Mocha and her baby Eve are my favorites as well. Eve just looks like a little Mocha Mini Me.

Mocha is the only one who has kidded, and I can say for certain that her udder looked nothing like the pics I've seen on here of ND udders. I come to this forum to learn (and see cute goaties) and try to improve my goat knowledge. Some things I just don't "get" so to speak. I have read the colors/markings for pygmies several times and it just doesn't sink in. I look at conformation postings and don't see what others point out. Like my husband can look at a TV and say if it's 60hz 120hz etc and I just can't see the difference, lol.

No matter what, I love my baby goats (I call the whole herd baby goats) and have a great time with them and learning here from all those more experienced than myself.


----------



## bbpygmy

alikat72 said:


> The agouti is the black with white/grey markings?
> 
> I don't plan to ever do show goats, but I will try to improve my herd as time goes on. I want to have happy, healthy goats no matter what breed or cross they are
> 
> Mocha and her baby Eve are my favorites as well. Eve just looks like a little Mocha Mini Me.
> 
> Mocha is the only one who has kidded, and I can say for certain that her udder looked nothing like the pics I've seen on here of ND udders. I come to this forum to learn (and see cute goaties) and try to improve my goat knowledge. Some things I just don't "get" so to speak. I have read the colors/markings for pygmies several times and it just doesn't sink in. I look at conformation postings and don't see what others point out. Like my husband can look at a TV and say if it's 60hz 120hz etc and I just can't see the difference, lol.
> 
> No matter what, I love my baby goats (I call the whole herd baby goats) and have a great time with them and learning here from all those more experienced than myself.


That's ok too  goats are amazing little creatures. Here's the link to the NPGA color chart, it might explain the color thing a little better. http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/color_samples.asp


----------



## Zzpygmies

My favorite picture of my daughter and her bottle baby doe










And cause I love baby faces!


----------



## janecb

zzpygmies - the first doe is your girl! She's doing super well, and fits right in 

And bbpygmy, the wether below is my wether with the LEAST white. All three of my other boys have full bellybands, so he's the 'boring' one. He's quite sassy, though, and what some may call a 'mega-wether.' He's HUGE.


----------



## Zzpygmies

Oh I'm so glad she's doing well and fitting in, I miss looking out and seeing my herd


----------



## sharp8512




----------



## sharp8512

William & Jethro


----------



## NewGoatMommy

View attachment 93576


----------



## simone

This is Satchmo, he is our only Pygmy buck. We use him to create first generation Kinders. He is very tame and my favorite buck.


----------



## simone




----------



## shadygrovegoats

*Oreo*

Born 5/18/15 Doeling

Sire Below


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS

All these pygmies are so cute! Here is a picture of our handsome buck Gimli flirting with 200 lb. nubian Brownie. Gimli (named for the brave dwarf in the Lord of the Rings trilogy) just had his mojo stolen and is now a wether, but he doesn't realize it yet!


----------



## chiefdion

here are my babies. i have an grey agouti doe,named angel, who is 11 weeks old tomorrow and lovable and not a bb. i black white agouti buck, named elvis , also 11 weeks old , with white band and spot on head, who is a pain(horny devil).mother is 6 year old brown agouti, named the brain( when we bought our first pygmy's they had name for one pinky due to nose,and no name for the other brown agouti so we named her the brain).and lastly a 6 year old grey and white banded agouti,named pinky due to pink nose (who unfortanately had to still born kids about 2 weeks ago. she still calls for them and looks for them we feel so sad for her. sorry so long. hope you like the pics


----------



## chiefdion

my pics disapeared?????????????


----------



## chiefdion

try again and nailed it


----------



## chiefdion

here is my two: hope you like them


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

zup?


----------



## eqstrnathlete

My Pygmy/nigie cross.


----------



## tickledpinkpygmies

These pictures are adorable. I'm a relative newbie breeder (2 years) in NorCal with my first kids due on Halloween. Looking forward to seeing you both at some 
Upcoming shows. (I don't have anything to show yet, I just go to watch and learn)


----------



## HollyMonkey

I love all the pictures!

I will try to get some good ones tomorrow of my two munchkins!

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Goat-Hugger

Well i dont have pure breed pgymy but most are beside fury a boer/nubian cookie in fury are hams for the camra but bella in rosa lee in buddy aint


----------



## Goat-Hugger

Last one is cookie when she was born


----------



## Luckthebuck234

My pygmy Nigerian cross, When she was a bottle baby.::


----------



## Karen

Luckthebuck234 said:


> My pygmy Nigerian cross, When she was a bottle baby.::


What a cutie! Do you have a current picture for comparison?


----------



## Karen

janecb said:


> Mark then and now; he's really grown! He still tries to sit on my lap, and is constantly covered in food. When I think 'pygmy goat', I think about him. He was supposed to be a buck, but I wethered him so I could cuddle with him every day


What a handsome boy! You should sooo nominate him for Pet of the Day! See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## Zzpygmies

Our new bottle baby doeling "Cricket"


----------



## Griswoldcreekpygmies




----------



## Griswoldcreekpygmies

The first is Kevin and the one on the right is Kyrie


----------



## PygmyGoatLovr

I just got these 2 babies this past Saturday. The white one I named Twilly and the blk and white I named Milly.
Twilly is about a month old and Milly is about a month and a half old.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Yep, this is her now


----------



## Karen

Luckthebuck234 said:


> Yep, this is her now


Aww, she grew up sleek and gorgeous! How fun! You should sooo nominate that cutie for Pet of the Day!


----------



## ashleysgoats

Delilah








Dakota


----------



## Jessica82485




----------



## Jessica82485

Easton, 4 month old Pygmy.


----------



## Karen

Aww, so sweet!


----------



## Kennedymarne

My girl Clover on the right and Jeffrey on the left. Our poor girl is now missing half an ear and only has three legs, but she's tough and still manages to live a happy life


----------



## kreutner1

Miss Lucy


----------



## kreutner1

Louie


----------



## Karen

kreutner1 said:


> View attachment 102161
> 
> 
> Miss Lucy


What a cutie! How old is she?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm




----------



## 3amigos

Hi. I'm new to the forum, goats, and dwarf babies!!! Mine are huge compared to these babies. Mine are 8 months old.


----------



## Meetvirginia2

Jack is the darker one, Hemi is the light one. First picture shows them as babies last spring. Second shows them just before winter started. Jack is ND and Hemi is a Pygmy


----------



## LoveMyPygmies

So cute! These are my three, Oreo, Momo(darker carmel wether with the beard) and Muffin.


----------



## Jdastardly

Hi all, new to the forums but wanted to introduce my herd.

The first pic is my buck Franklin lounging on the porch of his new goat house during construction.

Pic two is my trio; Franklin, Margie (the white doe), Sturgill (her kid), and Bear (my dachshund) visiting with his new friends.


----------

